# Will moving a hive disorient the bees?



## MichaelR (Jul 16, 2013)

I recently collected a small swarm that I was not ready for. So I placed them in a temporary makeshift hive until I could place them in a better hive. It has been about 10 days and they are getting established. The new hive location is only about 20ft away from the current location. I have already replaced the hive body and inner cover but now I need to replace the bottom board. Can I replace the bottom board in the move or should I do this prior to the move? Is there a better time of day to do this? Will the move disorient the bees?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Im new to this Michael, but have asked the same question, they tell me move at night, and block the entrance wih grass or a entrance reducer. then in addition, put some leafy branches or something in front of the hive opening. This will teach the bees as they leave that something is different and they will re-orient. What they have told me. Just passing it on. First year beekeeper. Good Luck. G


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would move the bees at night but since you are moving them a short distance, I would move them a little at a time. Take a few days.
Do block the entrance, but make sure you open it back up in a few days.


----------



## MichaelR (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. You have helped. I think I will leave them where they are, just replace the temporary deep and bottom board with new ones.


----------



## Jim Rieck (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the common wisdom is to move the captured swarm the first night (or any night) to a location away from the "donor" hive. The new location could be several hundred yards or a mile or two, depending on the topography. If you want to eventually put them back in the original apiary, do that in a couple of weeks (again at night). The idea is that if the bees emerge from the hive in the morning and recognize their surroundings, they will go back to their old location (where you captured the swarm). If they do not recognize their surroundings, they will reorient. When you move them the second time to their permanent home, they will reorient there.


----------

